# Mirada the Marauder!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The brat has arrived xD!

We got to meet mom, dad, and the rest of the litter yesterday ^_^. No pics of the parents, but we got puppy pictures!

The whole crew









Sister Torres









Brother Tucker









Puppy pile! Mirada is the one on the far right









Getting sleepy









All knocked out









More are coming, but they're uploading at present xD


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, how precious! Just want to cuddle with them all


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Awww! I love it, they are all ears and legs, too cute!  How old are they now?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

13 or 14 weeks


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

She's right, they really are all ears and legs!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

are you guys still in Wisconsin?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

*squishes all the puppies*


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

*eek* They are ADORABLE!!!

But come on, details please!! How is Mirada? Growing nicely? A little spitfire? Has Strauss met her yet?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Eeep! They're adorable!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> How is Mirada?


"Quiet" but very very smart. She's one of those "silent intelligence" types. You know the ones. The ones that create ingenius plots to take over the world behind your back...

Strauss is her henchman.

To be serious, Strauss is overall indifferent to her, lol.

More pics!

I razz you in retaliation of my incarceration!









I haz bone! NOM!









Iz big, but delishus









Do you hear what I hear?









Lemme out! You making hulk mad!!!









Please?









Thanks yous!









I'm cute right?









You know it's true









She's the devil in disguise


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

*EEP!*

I wants to snuggle you!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> *squishes all the puppies*


Aww...don't squishes the puppies! LOVE the puppies...love the puppies...no squishy....LOVE! 
LOL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I really love Mirada's face! It's so expressive.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

in Spanish Mirada is look like "she had a look about her". 


and she does....


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

L-O-V-E her!!!!! How adorable! I'm so happy for you Xeph!  Give her TONS of kisses for me.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mooooooooooooore pics, thanks to Keechak!

I r elegant









Really REALLY elegant









I don't work for nothin', gimme the cookie









Coooooookiiieeeee









Moderate









More extreme









Watch me go!









And go!









And GO!









Of course, I am rewarded for a job well done! Wub to da Wubba!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Jon, still learning how to hold a puppy


















He loves the lil snot already









Trying to keep up with Jon and Uncle Strauss


















The wind caught her ears. 52 MPH gusts. It's a wonder SHE stayed up!


















I watch from here









Well, maybe I investigate a lil....









FREAK OUUUUUUUUUUT!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She has naturally standing ears BTW xD

Stalking a dandelion









This dog needs to be on sheep


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, very gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Shes so cute!
And her EARS are ADORABLE! xD
They remind me of a Fennec fox!











Sososos Cute


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That fennec has the largest ears of any of its species I've ever seen !!!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I know even i was shocked and I was the one on a hunt for one with HUGE ears  Poor guy I hope they don't weight him down, he looks so tiny and fragile for such big sattelite dishes


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

She's awesome Xeph! I know there was another thread about it but what is her registered name going to be?


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

She is SO adorable!! I wanna rub the ears! *rubrubrub*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I know there was another thread about it but what is her registered name going to be?


She is Devine's Gunpowder N Lead ^_^


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

She is SOOO cute! I loveee big earred puppies. She looks like she has tons of personality! Is she going to be a service dog like Strauss or more pet/competition dog?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Xeph said:


> She is Devine's Gunpowder N Lead ^_^


 I LOVE IT!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> That fennec has the largest ears of any of its species I've ever seen !!!


thats because it has the largest ears in proportion to its body of any known canine. tis a scientific fact.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

She's beautiful! I love how big her ears are, I'm sure she'll grow into them  It's funny but GSD puppies look so serious compared to other puppies. I mean clearly they play, but there is this gleam of intelligence and purpose in their eyes. At least it seems that way to me. I'm so excited to watch another DF puppy grow up!


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

Great pictures, and gorgeous pup!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> thats because it has the largest ears in proportion to its body of any known canine. tis a scientific fact.


Yes, but I mean THAT particular Fennec has the largest ears of ANY fennec I've ever seen!



> Is she going to be a service dog like Strauss or more pet/competition dog?


She'll be trained through SD work but it's unlikely she'll be suitable, though at this age, you can't tell. She'll be shown in conformation and numerous performance sports.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Could be possibly be any more adorable?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

She is adorable, Xeph. I'm so happy for you


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful puppy! Also i want Tucker!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought she was pretty big until I saw the pics of her next to Strauss. lol She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable Xeph. I think it is possible that she rivals Webster for the largest ears on the forum.  I suspect she will grow into them soon. Pretty exciting that they stand so nice already though, isn't it? No posting needed.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gahhh, she is SOO totally adorable!

Thanks alot for giving me puppy fever, Xeph!! Grrr. LOL


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Pretty exciting that they stand so nice already though, isn't it?


Lord yes! None of that taping crap like with Strauss's ears!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I LOVE this picture! She always looks so serious and intense. LOL, good luck!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I LOVE this picture! She always looks so serious and intense


Sounds pretty Shepherdy to me xD! You should have seen her trying to play with our friends' puppy today. She was all business about it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awh, thanks a lot Xeph. I am bitten by the jealousy bug 
She's beautiful. Love her "serious" expression, she's going to be a show stopper...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Oh, wow! I missed a lot apparently. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Wow Xeph she is just stunning! I love her, it makes me want a GSD again sooo bad. But I'm a Mutt girl this time round.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nothing wrong with mutts! Kowalski is pretty fabulous. 

Mirada actually had a mutt sit on her head today. LOL.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

She's so sweet Xeph. Congrats on bringing the little girl home


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

You're right - she is most elegant looking. Love her coloring and the EARS! Congratulations.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Nothing wrong with mutts! Kowalski is pretty fabulous.
> 
> Mirada actually had a mutt sit on her head today. LOL.




Oh I agree, Wally Bear is Fabulous, but I grew up with GSD's and I want one some day, I'm still saving for mine, and I havn't even picked a Breeder yet. I need someone on the West Coast, and I just can't pick one I want. Sense I'm being Color Bias. I mean I love the Black and Tans and the Sables are Gorgeous but for me its Solid Black all the way. Its what we had when I was a kid, two solid Blacks one boy one girl. Its what I want in a few years. Any Suggestions on breeders over here?

Also poor Mirada, Getting sit on like that, that's just Not buddies.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

She's very very cute! I'm happy for you Xeph.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely a pretty little girl - congrats!  
Is that a white spot on her chest?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures, and she looks fantastic! I think (and hope) that she's going to grow up to be a nice looking show bitch for you. 

Either way, you are going to have a lot of fun with this one. I can tell


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Whoo hoooo!!! I'm excited! Ms. Mirada will be in her first match in two weeks  It's just 25 minutes away in Fredericksburg.

So excited xD!!!



> Is that a white spot on her chest?


There is a very small one, right on the point of her sternum, but everything else is tan and will darken as she loses her puppy coat


----------

